# Can I connect multiple headsets to my PC?



## mkmkmk (May 1, 2007)

Hi
i m curious to know this...is it possible to connect multiple headsets to pc...


----------



## nepcker (May 1, 2007)

No. The headsets have a 1:1 Connection to the device that it is connected to it is not possible to have more than one headset connected to the PC currently.

The multiple headsets can be paired at the same time, and switching between the devices is simply a matter of disconnecting one headset and connecting the alternate headset

Try visiting *www.auvionix.com/multimediamixerapp.htm

It may offer some help to you.


----------



## mkmkmk (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for link.....


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

i think nepcker u r slightly mistaken ... i think it can be done by using a splitter

find something like this iv seen it in the market

*www.electronix.com/catalog/images/tx630.jpg


----------



## nepcker (May 2, 2007)

I've posted a link about such a product, and I think mkmkmk found it useful.


----------



## sushantsaurabh (May 2, 2007)

hi guys i have made a cuircuit for this and i m using my 2 speakers set both are seprate to each other & headphone. Just make a curicit with some parallel connections.


----------



## mediator (May 2, 2007)

If u mean same output to multiple headsets then just install a FM transmitter and  then ur whole joint family can njoy listening to their personal wireless headset!


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

quality suffers


----------



## sakumar79 (May 3, 2007)

A splitter is sufficient and will not cost much... I dont think quality will go down and unless you are an audiophile, you wont notice any difference in quality... I use one of them, but it is not like mav3's picture... It is just a small pin on one end, a short body and two holes on other end...

Arun


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 3, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> A splitter is sufficient and will not cost much... I dont think quality will go down and unless you are an audiophile, you wont notice any difference in quality... I use one of them, but it is not like mav3's picture... It is just a small pin on one end, a short body and two holes on other end...
> 
> Arun



I have the same one u r talking abt. And I dont think there is a quality loss.


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> A splitter is sufficient and will not cost much... I dont think quality will go down and unless you are an audiophile, you wont notice any difference in quality... I use one of them, but it is not like mav3's picture... It is just a small pin on one end, a short body and two holes on other end...
> 
> Arun


*www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/content/images/20051227splitter.jpg

and when i said quality suffers i replied to mediator's suggestion of using a fm transmitter


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

^^^ i'm using the exact same one. its dirt cheap and works fine... go ahead and use it... simplest way of getting the job done!!!


----------



## dtox (May 3, 2007)

just curious.... wat bout headsets with mike?? i mean wil 2 or more ppl b able to voice chat simultaneously using the above mentioned hardware attachment??


----------



## sakumar79 (May 3, 2007)

@mav3, ok, I misunderstood what you said... and that pic that you show now is just like what I have... Good to know that we are all in the same page...

Arun


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

@dtox

hmmm.. interesting thot.. gotta try it out!


----------



## mkmkmk (May 3, 2007)

thanks to everyone,i got nice information from answers....
so we can use 2 devices to connect multiple headsets to pc..and 2 persons can watch n listen  SAME movie......

1 splitter
2 FM transmitter 

pls tell me probable cost of each one..?which one is cheap ?

thanks @mAV3 for pics,infra red dude.


----------



## mediator (May 3, 2007)

^Splitter is cheap, afaik is around Rs.20. I think splitter is best for u but I liked the other one!


> quality suffers


I didn't experience any noticable quality difference yet!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

^^ yeah got it for 15 bucks... quality suffers if u haf "high end" ears and headphones. wid normal headsets/speakers the quality barely deteriorates... so no worries 

cost of fm transmitters varies according to its power. i think wid just a 5W transmitter u can broadcast all over a small city. i'd made my own fm transmitter for abt 45bucks. got a cheap fm mic, ripped off the condensor and attached 3.5mm stereo jack to it and plugged onto the line out. it was mono but did its job well. i cud get the audio output in my car parked in garage. i used to live in 2nd floor. so the range was pretty good. i only intended to use it across the room. cheap and ghetto!  but bear in mind that u'll hafta spend on batteries or get rechargable ones. it adds to the cost.


----------



## mediator (May 4, 2007)

^^yeah correct! 
Its just like the difference between mp3 quality and cd quality......noticable only to the maestros!


----------



## mkmkmk (May 4, 2007)

thanks mediator...i m curious about both..will try one by one....


----------

